
Codeacademy Learn SQL Course, with HN Data Dump - awin
https://news.codecademy.com/how-to-hack-hacker-news
======
DrScump
Actual title: "How to Hack Hacker News".

    
    
      Github, the New York Times, and Medium are the sources most trusted by the Hacker News community
    

Most _clicked_ != Most trusted.

------
awin
Interesting marketing technique!

